# [SOLVED] Green Screen!!!!!!!!!



## teapot06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey everyone. I think I have a major problem. I went to the shop and when I came back my scereen was gree. I can still make everything out fine (in fact i'm writing this message on the screen) but its all green. I was wondering what the issue could be and if anything can be done to correct it.

My specs are in my sig if anyone needs them.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Green Screen!!!!!!!!!*

Try checking all connections. Turn off your pc and reseat your video card.


----------



## sfedder (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Green Screen!!!!!!!!!*

check the connector end from the monitor going into the pc. If any pins are squashed that could also cause this problem. if so you need to very carefully try to straighten them with a fine-tip needle-nose pliers. the pins can break easily. more often this is the connector not being screwed in tight enough or something else loose or not making connection well as the previous poster implied.


----------



## teapot06 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Green Screen!!!!!!!!!*

thanks guys. I replugged in the HDMI cable and it worked fine. I just panicked because one minute it was fine and the next it wasnt!

Thanks for the help fellas.

Yet again TSF saves the day!!


----------

